# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Χαρίζονται υλικά για κλούβα περίπου 8 μέτρα με χωρίσματα

## zweet

αυριο θα εχω φωτογραφιες και διαστασεις
προιποθεση οτι πρεπει να τα παρει καποιος μεχρι την παρασκευη απο το χωρο που βρισκονται οπως και να αναλαβει την αποσυναρμολογιση του και μεταφορα .
αν καποιος εχει φορτηγο και μπορει να το παρει πιστευω οτι θα φανουν χρησιμα.
αυριο θα βαλω φωτογραφιες οπως εγραψα και αν καποιον τον ενδιαφερει πρεπει να μου στειλει το κινιτο του για να κανονισουμε να το παρει μεχρι την παρασκευη διαφορετικα θα φωναξουν παλιατζη , ομως ειναι καλη κατασκευη και ειναι κριμα να παει χαμενη.

----------


## douke-soula

αν ελεγες και περιοχη  ισως βοηθουσε λιγακι

----------


## zweet

οι φωτογραφιες ειναι εδω




η κλουβα ειναι 10 μετρα επι 4 βαθος   και ειναι χωρισμενη σε 4 δωματια με πορτες. 
αποτελειται απο καγκελο μπροστα και δεξια , ενω το αριστερο μερος, το πισω και το πανω, αποτελειται απο αλλο υλικο , προφανος για την αποφυγη ανεμων.

βρισκεται στη μαλακασα

----------


## Windsa

παραδεισος η κλουβα σου!!!

----------


## zweet

δεν ειναι δικια μου ακριβως.. και δυστυχως πρεπει να φυγει απο εκει που ειναι μεχρι την παρασκευη

----------


## Niva2gr

Στάκαμαν! Θα είναι χρήσιμη στον Φιλοζωικό Σύλλογο Λιβαδειάς! Πού βρίσκεται η κλούβα;

----------


## zweet

βρισκεται λιγο μετα τη μαλακασα

----------


## zweet

αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει σε pm ενα κινητο να καλεσω γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πολλες μερες στη διαθεση μας.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

πωπωωωωωωωω φοβερη ειναι!!!!!! μακαρι να μπορουσα εγω αλλα...δε μπορω να μεταφερω κλουβα σε μεγεθος κτιριου :d ουτε να την αποσυναρμολογησω μπορω. αλλα οπως ειπε καποιος θα μπορουσε να φανει πολυ χρησιμη σε καποιο φιλοζωικο συλλογο!!

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, πάρτε την...κρίμα αν θα πεταχτεί! 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ! Έχω παραδείσια, έχω ταράτσα, αλλα δεν έχω χερια και μέσο....

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν, δεν έχει δωθεί, ψάχνουμε ήδη έναν τρόπο απο το Φιλοζωικό Σύλλογο Λιβαδειάς να τη φέρουμε στη Λιβαδειά.

----------


## zweet

αυριο τελικα θα βγαλουμε τα πουλια , χωρις να υπαρχει παρεξηγηση , οπως ειπα τιποτα απο αυτα δεν ειναι δικο μου και προσπαθω να βρω τις καλυτερες λυσεις.
του ειπα για την κλουβα να δωθει και εξ αρχης συμφωνησε , ομως θελω να κραταω μια επιφυλλαξη και αυριο να ξερουμε σιγουρα,γιατι το συζηταει και για να κρατησει το 1 απο τα 4 κλουβια και να κανουμε μια μικρη κλουβα στο νεο χωρο ωστε να καταφερουμε να κρατησουμε με αξιοπρεπη συνθηκες μερικα πουλια , αλλα και αυτο ειναι υπο συζητηση.
οποτε με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα καλεσω στο τηλεφωνο που μου στειλατε απο την φιλοζωικη για να κανονησουμε αν ολα πανε καλα.
οποτε και η μεταφορα θα μπορεσει να καθηστερησει τουλαχιστον 1 μερα , αυριο θα τα ξερω ολα

----------


## vagelis76

Δομηνίκη χαίρομαι που τελικά ανταποκρίθηκες και πρόσφερες μαζί με το φίλο σου τα υλικά της κλούβας.
Ακόμα και να μη τη πάρει η φιλοζωική της Λιβαδειάς...η κίνηση σου είναι άξια πολλών συγχαρητηρίων!!!!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:   ::   :Happy0159:   :Happy0065: 
Παιδιά να μη ξεχνάμε οτι η κοπέλα θέλει και μερικά κλουβιά για να κρατήσει όσα περισσότερα πουλάκια μπορεί... 
Πάρτε λοιπόν σκαλίτσα,ανεβείτε πατάρι και ξεσκονίστε  :Character0235:  μερικά από τα κλουβιά που σας πιάνουν χώρο... :Party0048:

----------


## sakis276

Πω πω ρε παιδια τι ωραια κλουβα.Μακαρι κι εγω να μπορουσα να την παρω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ανυπομονώ τι έχει γίνει τελικά; :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:

----------


## zweet

και εγω αυριο αν δεν βρεχει περιμενω να μαθω, οπως ειπα δεν ειναι δικια μου και εξ αρχης ειχε ηδη παρει τηλεφωνο τον παλιατζη και ηταν σιγουρος οτι θα την πεταξει,γιαυτο εβαλα την αγγελια , 
τωρα αποφασησε οτι θα φτιαξει μια μικροτερη και μερικα απο τα κομματια και δεν εχω ιδεα τι θα κανει με τα υπολοιπα.
οποτε μολις μαθω θα στειλω πμ στη φιλοζωικη οπως ηδη εχω κανει.
οτι μου λενε και εμενα περιμενω για να γραψω , εφοσον μου ειχαν πει στην αρχη 2 ατομα οτι θα πεταχθει τι θεωρησα καλο να βαλω την αγγελια.
το καλο ειναι παντος μεχρι στιγμης οτι δεν βρεθηκαν σε πετ σοπ τα πουλακια που ειχε μεσα... εκτος απο λιγα lovebirds

----------

